# XIII running in slow motion



## kookookachoo (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi.


My XIII is running in slow motion and is really annoying anyone know whats wrong?

all my other games run fine.

thx


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

system specs? Game requirements?


----------



## kookookachoo (Aug 27, 2006)

where do i go to see my specs? 

*Minimum System Requirements*

Processor: 700 MHz Pentium III or equivalent.
Operating System: Windows 98, Windows Me, Windows 2000, and Windows XP.
Memory: 128 MB of RAM.
Controls: Keyboard and mouse.
Drives: 120 MB of free space on hard disc.
Video:3D accelerator video card with DirectX® 8.1 support and 32 MB of video memory minimum.
Sound: DirectX®-compatible 16- bit sound card.


*Recommended System Requirements*
Computer: 1 GHz processor or better.
Memory: 256 MB of RAM.
Video: 3D accelerator video card with DirectX® 8.1 support and 64 MB of video memory minimum.


----------



## kookookachoo (Aug 27, 2006)

wait is this it?

AMD Athalon(tm) 64 Processor
3200+
2.01GHz, 1.00GB of RAM
Windows XP Professional SP2
Graphics card:Geforce 7600 GT OC


----------



## kookookachoo (Aug 27, 2006)

any ideas?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Is this an old game? Judging by the required specs, I'd say it was actually designed for an earlier version of Windows. Do you have any problems with any other games? If that is an older game, try running it in compatibility mode for an earlier version of Windows.

Please read "Posting System Specs" in my signature, and post your full specs according to that.


----------



## kookookachoo (Aug 27, 2006)

it is an older game so i will try running it in the capiblility mode but there are only old versions of windows to choose from like 2000 and 98 and stuff


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

That is what I meant. Try running it in compatibility mode for an earlier version of Windows - such as 2000 or 98.

If that doesn't fix the problem, post your full system specs as mentioned above, and we'll go from there. Do you have any trouble with any other games?


----------



## kookookachoo (Aug 27, 2006)

well taht helped alot but it still aint perfect the game runs great after playing for a little but at first it still seems like in slow motion. so thx but if u know how to fix that little sloww mo part plz tell :grin: oh and i used to have trouble with unreal tournament but i fixed that i had to change somtin in the properties about the CPU speed


----------



## kookookachoo (Aug 27, 2006)

ok scratch what i said i went to try it for a second time and it ran slow agian the entire time so that didn't fix it oh and i have no i dea where i go to see my specs so i can give them to u


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

As I said above, please read "Posting System Specs" in my signature. That will tell you what we need to know, and how to get it. Make sure you get all the information. Bare minimum will not be enough.


----------



## kookookachoo (Aug 27, 2006)

Physical Memory	
Total	1023 MB
Swap Space	
Total	2460 MB
Virtual Memory	
Total	3483 MB
CPU Properties	
CPU Type	AMD Athlon 64, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3200+
CPU Alias	Venice S939
CPU Stepping	DH-E3
Instruction Set	x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Min / Max CPU Multiplier	4x / 10x
L1 Code Cache	64 KB (Parity)
L1 Data Cache	64 KB (ECC)
L2 Cache	512 KB (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)

CPU Physical Info	
Package Type	939 Pin uOPGA
Package Size	4.00 cm x 4.00 cm
Transistors	68.5 million
Process Technology	11Mi, 90 nm, CMOS, Cu, SOI
Die Size	84 mm2
Core Voltage	1.100 - 1.450 V
I/O Voltage	1.2 V + 2.5 V
Maximum Power	67.0 W

CPU Manufacturer	
Company Name	Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Product Information	http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118,00.html

CPU Utilization	
CPU #1	0 %
Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	07/16/2005-NF-CK804-6A61FG0AC-00
Motherboard Name	Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	AMD Hammer
Real Clock	200 MHz
Effective Clock	200 MHz
HyperTransport Clock	800 MHz

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Dual DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	128-bit
Real Clock	101 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	201 MHz
Bandwidth	3216 MB/s

Motherboard Physical Info	
CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket 939
Expansion Slots	3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16
RAM Slots	4 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices	Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394
Form Factor	ATX
Motherboard Size	240 mm x 300 mm
Motherboard Chipset	nForce4-4x

Motherboard Manufacturer	
Company Name	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Product Information	http://tw.giga-byte.com/MotherBoard/Products/Products_NewProduct_List.htm
BIOS Download	http://tw.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Support/BIOS/BIOS_List.htm
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)	
Motherboard	
CPU Type	AMD Athlon 64, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3200+
Motherboard Name	Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9 (3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipset	nVIDIA nForce4-4X, AMD Hammer
System Memory	1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Award Modular (07/16/05)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT (256 MB)
Monitor	ViewSonic GA771 [17" CRT] (81814694)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	nVIDIA MCP04 - Audio Codec Interface
______________________
***ALL THAT STUFF I JUST GAVE U I"M NOT SURE U NEED IT ALL SO HERE LOL***


----------



## pugslayer (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm going to say that its your video card. I had a similar problem with the 7600's on some other games. So if you can try switching that out with something else. and of course make sure you have up to date drivers installed.


----------



## lqcorsa (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a similar problem with XIII only everything was running in fast mode!


----------



## CptWinters (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey did u guys Solved the Problem cuz i got the Same Problem with XIII, Its just really weird the gameplay is in Slow Motion but plz tell me how to Fix the Problem please....


----------

